# Cubetcha 2014



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2014)

Cubetcha 2014 will take place Nov 1st be there or be Albert You.

Event list: 

2x2 - 3 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
3x3 BLD
Square 1
Clock
Skewb 2 rounds

Tenative events:
Skewb round 3.
Clock round 2

CUSA link


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll be square

edit: I'll be Albert you


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 3, 2014)

When there is an amazing events list and you live so far away from it. I guess I have to be Albert You.


Considering that I rarely upload to YouTube, maybe I already am.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 3, 2014)

All of my favorite events.. too bad they are oh, so far away form California!


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would really love to come to this, but my dad said it's too far away from us. ;_; I guess I'll just have to wait another 3 months for another competition near us...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thecubicle.us is now a sponsor! Big thanks to them.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 16, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Thecubicle.us is now a sponsor! Big thanks to them.



"I don't know about you, but I buy all my cubes from TheCubicle.us."


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 28, 2014)

Remember registration closes tonight! :tu


----------



## SirDuctTape (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a (probably really stupid) question. If registration online has closed, can I still register at the competition? I know it's probably really stupid, but any info would help.


----------



## kcl (Oct 30, 2014)

SirDuctTape said:


> I have a (probably really stupid) question. If registration online has closed, can I still register at the competition? I know it's probably really stupid, but any info would help.



You can, it will just cost a bit more.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 30, 2014)

Goal:

1) Sub-1:07.97 4x4 average


----------



## Cale S (Oct 30, 2014)

Goals:
3x3 - sub-16 average, second round
3BLD - sub-45 single, sub-55 mo3, win?
lunch - NAR average, sub-13.1 single
skewb - sub-5.30 average, maybe podium, sub-3.50 lolsingle, 3 rounds plz
square-1 - sub-40 average, sub-30 single
clock - oh wait I don't have a clock
2x2 - sub-4.5 average, don't fail, get to second round


----------



## SirDuctTape (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks! I'll be there then!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> "I don't know about you, but I buy all my cubes from TheCubicle.us."



Hahaha. The interview outtakes were hilarious


----------



## kcl (Oct 30, 2014)

meh goals
2x2- sub 2 or somebody dies
3x3- sub 9 or somebody dies
4x4- sub 45?
Clock- sub 12 average sub 10 single 
Skewb- sub 4 average meh


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 30, 2014)

Goals:
Take over the world!

Also, 2x2 WR single...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 30, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Goals:
> Take over the world!
> 
> Also, 2x2 WR single...



I have a good feeling you will achieve one of those goals but I can't say which one.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 30, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I have a good feeling you will achieve one of those goals but I can't say which one.



In that case I'd like to add win the lottery.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 2, 2014)

Dyk time. 
DYK:
I won skewb with a crap average?
I won clock with a crap average?
Clocker Welch?
Maria Mikel?
I forgot my edge memo twice in bld?
David got state record single?
I have clock state record?
Lol clock
I got 20 bucks to the cubicle that Kennan half memorized?
I left my soap at his house?
Counting 3.90 and not even sub 5?
I got so many +2s?
I signed a cube?
It was my friends birthday and I totally forgot until he offered me a cupcake?
I wasn't the first person to solve my Moyu pyraminx I bought?
Skewb podium was the same people as predicted, just mirrored?
I shouldn't have won clock?
I don't care about 3x3 anymore?
I actually have fantasy points now?
Kennan got a bad skewb avg that was still top 100? 
I accidentally brought korean money to the comp?
We were completely overloaded scrambling?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> meh goals
> 2x2- sub 2 or somebody dies
> 3x3- sub 9 or somebody dies


No offense, but don't be surprised if I avoid you for a while.


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> No offense, but don't be surprised if I avoid you for a while.



You won't die, we have to race clock. I got a 10.69 average >: D


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 2, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> "I don't know about you, but I buy all my cubes from TheCubicle.us."



All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You won't die, we have to race clock. I got a 10.69 average >



I'm too busy doing things that are fun. like 3x3.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I'm too busy doing things that are fun. like 3x3.



You have to do clock. Are you just going to sit there and let ANTOINE beat you like that in Sum of ranks!?!?!?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> You have to do clock. Are you just going to sit there and let ANTOINE beat you like that in Sum of ranks!?!?!?


Well Antoine does feet, so that's really why he's better than me. I refuse to do feet.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Well Antoine does feet, so that's really why he's better than me. I refuse to do feet.



1.Just wear really baggy pants with Rami inside. 
2.Create the illusion of solving with your feet by violently kicking at the cube with your massive pants obstructing view of the solve. Meanwhile, Rami is solving the cube in your pants. 
3. Finally remove feet bringing solved cube into view with sub-20 on the timer.
4. Beat Antoine by getting 3x3WF WR and no one being the wiser.
5. ?????
6. Profit.


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 1.Just wear really baggy pants with Rami inside.
> 2.Create the illusion of solving with your feet by violently kicking at the cube with your massive pants obstructing view of the solve. Meanwhile, Rami is solving the cube in your pants.
> 3. Finally remove feet bringing solved cube into view with sub-20 on the timer.
> 4. Beat Antoine by getting 3x3WF WR and no one being the wiser.
> ...



I feel like that would get awkward very fast.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 2, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Goals:
> 3x3 - sub-16 average, second round
> 3BLD - sub-45 single, sub-55 mo3, win?
> lunch - NAR average, sub-13.1 single
> ...


3x3 - got to second round, averages were fail because I used someone else's cubes I wasn't used to
3BLD - didn't even get a success because the scrambles were ridiculously bad
skewb - 5.66 average first round (3rd place) and got the fastest single in the finals (4.27) but failed average like everyone else
still don't have an official average better than my unofficial avg50
square-1 - 39.11 average, 31.55 single that would have been sub-30 if I didn't spend 4 seconds doing the last two moves
2x2 - 4.95 meh average, at least sub-5


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2014)

DYK- 
My first official clock solve was an 8? 
It was SR for like 5 minutes?
I didn't win skewb?
Daniel Nufkshshsoalebyen?
Maria Mikel?
Crispy?
I podiumed in clock? 
That should not be possible?
Walker, Logan, and I all got 7 podium points? 
I only got one sub 10 average? 
It was low 9? 
I suck at 2x2?
I finally sub 50 4x4?
I won 2x2 and lost skewb?
wat?
I tried to kill my thumb this morning?
I have Logan's soap?
We shared a shower?
Not like that?
Let's go to five guys..wait nvm?
Jake should eat peanuts because natural selection?
Why are you playing footsie with me?
Cheese fries are delicious? 
so is broccoli?
Brandon's skewb is best skewb?
It turns great boss!!??!??
Jake has terrible tensions? 
Diagsunes pop every cube except mine?
My OH a perm is God, Chris can confirm?
I accidentally a 23 sq1 single? 
And a 41 average?
I missed a bunch of goals so two random people need to die now?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 1.Just wear really baggy pants with Rami inside.
> 2.Create the illusion of solving with your feet by violently kicking at the cube with your massive pants obstructing view of the solve. Meanwhile, Rami is solving the cube in your pants.
> 3. Finally remove feet bringing solved cube into view with sub-20 on the timer.
> 4. Beat Antoine by getting 3x3WF WR and no one being the wiser.
> ...



You're seriously insane


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 1.Just wear really baggy pants with Rami inside.
> 2.Create the illusion of solving with your feet by violently kicking at the cube with your massive pants obstructing view of the solve. Meanwhile, Rami is solving the cube in your pants.
> 3. Finally remove feet bringing solved cube into view with sub-20 on the timer.
> 4. Beat Antoine by getting 3x3WF WR and no one being the wiser.
> ...



What the


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 1.Just wear really baggy pants with Rami inside.
> 2.Create the illusion of solving with your feet by violently kicking at the cube with your massive pants obstructing view of the solve. Meanwhile, Rami is solving the cube in your pants.
> 3. Finally remove feet bringing solved cube into view with sub-20 on the timer.
> 4. Beat Antoine by getting 3x3WF WR and no one being the wiser.
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 2, 2014)

DYK...

...I missed a 1.67 2x2 average because of a plus 2?
...I didn't realize until this morning?
...Why are you playing footsies with me?
...HOW DID HE FIND US!?
...I almost made it through the whole comp without getting any mic feedback?
...so close...
...Skewb PB single saved me?
...THE PB STREAK LIVES ON?
...Walker lost his streak?
...I lost my 3x3 single SR?
...and it wasn't to Kennan?
...I won 3x3?
...and I thought I sucked the whole round?
...but I lost 2x2?
...but who cares it's stupid?
...boxes....boxes every where...
...Kennan got clock SR?
...on his first ever official clock solve?
...that's a load of flower pot?
...what the flower pot...
...dat tongue doe


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 1.Just wear really baggy pants with Rami inside.
> 2.Create the illusion of solving with your feet by violently kicking at the cube with your massive pants obstructing view of the solve. Meanwhile, Rami is solving the cube in your pants.
> 3. Finally remove feet bringing solved cube into view with sub-20 on the timer.
> 4. Beat Antoine by getting 3x3WF WR and no one being the wiser.
> ...



Oh okay I'll do that


----------

